# Mahoning SWCO



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They are having a pond management in Canfield on the 31st of March @ 6:30. 5 dollar charge @ the Millcr.Metropark Farm off st rt 46. I know some of you guys work at it and thought this might help. Topics are weeds,stocking,building and maint. More info @ www.Mahoningswco.org


----------

